# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweten in het gezicht

## tuintje

ik zweet overmatig in mijn gezicht wat kan ik hier aan doen :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

heb het ook....zou ook wel willen weten wat hier aan te doen is.

----------


## dotito

@Tuintje,

Neem jij medicatie,of niet?Want van bepaalde medicatie kan je ook enorm zweten.En is ook wel heel heel warm he nu buiten,denk dat het daar ook wat kan aan liggen.Ik heb nl ook wat last van zweten in mijn gezicht,en normaal zweet ik niet zoveel.

Do :Smile:

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb in de zomer (of na een stukje fietsen ofzo) last van een "zweet-voorhoofd" en een "zweet-snor". Ik heb dit al jaren en volgens mij is er niets tegen te doen, behalve je zo rustig mogelijk houden.

----------


## astrid40

ik heb van de huisarts alum hydroxychl gekregen voor me oksels helpt echt geweldig maar kan ik het ook voor me gezicht gebruiken wie heeft ervaring het druip van me gezicht en in me nek en echt niet om dat het nu zomer is word er gek en moedeloos van

----------


## dotito

@Astrid,

Denk dat daar gewoon weinig is aan te doen,is gewoon te warm weer :Wink: Ik heb altijd zakdoekjes bij me,zo kan ik altijd mijn zweet afkuizen.Maar is best wel lastig,vind ik ook.

----------

